# What To Do When Your Mantid falls during a molt.



## MantidBro (Apr 20, 2013)

When you realize that your mantid has fallen during their molt, there are two possible scenarios.

One scenario: The mantid has fallen a long time ago. When the mantid's new skin dries while it's still stuck in the exuvia (shed exoskeleton), there is usually no hope. They will either be dead or if you remove the exuvia, seriously deformed.

Second scenario: The mantid has just fallen during the molt. The skin that so far came out of the exuvia is still fresh. If this is the case, you can use tape or a sticker on the mantid's legs and then stick them to an object (the wall, a shelf, container, etc). Mist the mantid once as it's molting (when out of the container - moisture must be present to ensure a good molt. If too dry, the mantid can get stuck in the skin and either lose limb(s) or die). If you do this, it should be okay. Also, once finished molting, make sure they're able to get up without getting their new skin stuck to the sticker/tape.

Here's a photo of what I did to save an L3 going to an L4. The same thing can be done with L5s, L6s, L7s as well, so long as the tape is strong enough to hold the larger mantid. Multiple pieces of tape can be used, as well - one for each leg.







_When I found this one that had fallen in his/her container, s/he had only just started to molt, so only the head was fresh. _


----------



## ScienceGirl (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 20, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome I hope it helps


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Apr 22, 2013)

Do be sure you remove the tape so the mantis doesn't get his/her new skin stuck on it!

I only had to use tape once, but even with that mantis I still wound up holding her by her feet while she molted. She was a Violin mantis and couldn't grip anything no matter what. She molted okay though, fortunately.


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 22, 2013)

JoeCapricorn said:


> Do be sure you remove the tape so the mantis doesn't get his/her new skin stuck on it!
> 
> I only had to use tape once, but even with that mantis I still wound up holding her by her feet while she molted. She was a Violin mantis and couldn't grip anything no matter what. She molted okay though, fortunately.


Oh yeah, that too, thank you for reminding me to add that.

I had to do the sticker a few times with nymphs. Then this L3. And one adult. The adult ended up having deformed wings but was otherwise fine much to my pleasure. And lol you held her feet with your fingers while she molted, is that what you mean?


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes - well, I held them pinched against the twig she was on, as well as using some scotch tape. But the tape for some reason wouldn't stay on the twig. It was tedious and nerve wracking, but she survived.


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 22, 2013)

JoeCapricorn said:


> Yes - well, I held them pinched against the twig she was on, as well as using some scotch tape. But the tape for some reason wouldn't stay on the twig. It was tedious and nerve wracking, but she survived.


Cool, glad you were able to save her!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Apr 25, 2013)

I have used a safety pin too! It works really well when using deli cups!


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 25, 2013)

TheOtherSpecies said:


> I have used a safety pin too! It works really well when using deli cups!


Good idea


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 9, 2013)

Sometimes even when they look really bad they can live just fine.

This is one of my mismolted valida and she hunts and here's her ooth too.


----------



## Scruffy Aphid Herder (May 9, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> Sometimes even when they look really bad they can live just fine.
> 
> This is one of my mismolted valida and she hunts and here's her ooth too.


That actually looks really cool.. :detective: Is that a shield mantis ?


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 9, 2013)

It's a Rhombodera cf valida


----------



## MantidBro (May 9, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> Sometimes even when they look really bad they can live just fine.
> 
> This is one of my mismolted valida and she hunts and here's her ooth too.


Yeah not all mis-molts are deadly, my Stagmomantis limbata had messed up wings but that doesn't decrease the quality of life at all, they're only wings. Plus females don't even fly so. I have a P. paradoxa who started molting when it was too dry, so I quickly provided moisture but not soon enough and she lost a leg. Even losing a leg isn't detrimental though she still jumps and everything.


----------



## Coneja (May 10, 2013)

It's nice to hear successful mis-molt stories. I've only got two, so no problems yet (knock on faux wood); I'm still a nervous wreck if I see them molting, though.

Your _R. valida_ looks like a flower.  (And wow, she's big!)


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 10, 2013)

I love the way she looks, I just hope she's comfortable.


----------



## MantidBro (May 10, 2013)

Coneja said:


> It's nice to hear successful mis-molt stories. I've only got two, so no problems yet (knock on faux wood); I'm still a nervous wreck if I see them molting, though.
> 
> Your _R. valida_ looks like a flower.  (And wow, she's big!)


Lol whenever I catch them molting I watch them until their done to be sure it's all good. Sometimes I don't catch it, though. I thank my lucky stars that they don't mis-molt when I can't watch.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 21, 2013)

For the legs, are you taping the real legs, or the exoskeleton legs that has been molted.


----------



## blackwidow89 (Jun 22, 2013)

my biggest chinese fell yesterday during a molt...whole thing was outta the exoskeleton except for back legs...i taped the exoskeleton up and she got out of it but now her legs are all deformed  her front right foot keeps getting caught on her head and it's depressing


----------



## sally (Jun 22, 2013)

To bad,  you can still hand feed her til the next molt, I am doing that with one of my nymphs.


----------



## blackwidow89 (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm gonna have to try that too. with the mealworm halves


----------



## MantidBro (Jun 30, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> For the legs, are you taping the real legs, or the exoskeleton legs that has been molted.


Not the new legs, the old legs, the "exoskeleton legs". (the word for the shed skin once it's off the mantid's body is 'exuvia'.)


----------



## MantidBro (Jun 30, 2013)

blackwidow89 said:


> my biggest chinese fell yesterday during a molt...whole thing was outta the exoskeleton except for back legs...i taped the exoskeleton up and she got out of it but now her legs are all deformed  her front right foot keeps getting caught on her head and it's depressing


I've dealt with that issue with nymphs before. The skin dried before the rest of the body was out of the exuvia so the legs harden in a deformed shape. If she's still able to hang upside down properly this issue should be rectified with her next molt.


----------

